# Need a low voltage alarm



## ToddT58 (Dec 22, 2014)

I run my small business off the grid. Most of the time, I can get by using a couple of golf cart batteries that are charged by a 100w suitcase style solar panel. I have a generator for when I use more than the PV can provide. I have a volt meter with a pretty good readout size but I'd really like a buzzer or some sort of audible alert that my battery voltage is getting below a certain setpoint (50% battery capacity). Any suggestions?

I've seen some boards for DIY but I'm not that electronics-minded. I'd rather have something more plug'n'play.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

At least one is here : http://ki0bk.no-ip.com/~pwrgate/LLPG/Site/SLA_Batt_Mon.html

Never tried it, not endorsed, thank Google for the page.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.so-bfd.com/

WWW


----------



## ToddT58 (Dec 22, 2014)

That looks like just what I need: adjustable and audible. Thank you very much!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The problem your going to run into is the differance between full and 50% used is just a couple of volts. Your battery chemistry will also come into play as to what is 50% used.


----------



## ToddT58 (Dec 22, 2014)

I ordered the Battery Failsafe device suggested by Wy White Wolf. Hopefully I can get in the routine of checking a digital display I have mounted in the shop to know when to go out into the generator/compressor shed to crank it up. 

Any other suggestions, Gary in Ohio. I agree about the tight voltage difference between healthy charge and half discharged. Most other low voltage alarms didn't sound until closer to 10.5v. Damage done.

How do auto-start generators get around needing the choke when initially cranking? Surely all aren't fuel injected or something. I want to keep things simple and affordable so I'll train myself to keep an eye on it.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

